# G vs L



## Ferdi (3/4/15)

Hi guys, between lemo and goblin wich one has the most airflow?

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## stevie g (3/4/15)

goblin. Owned one but not the lemo. Goblin is a bit hectic though, difficult to fill and build on, opposite of the lemo.

if you fancy cloud chasing get the goblin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ferdi (3/4/15)

Cool, thanks for the reply. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/15)

Ferdi said:


> Cool, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802



Hi @Ferdi, I have the Lemo
Its airflow is not very open at all. When its fully open, you can do a lung hit, but more of a tightish lung hit. Long and slow, if you know what i mean. 

Lemo has far less airflow than the Atlantis when the Atlantis is wide open - for comparison - if that helps

I will say that the Lemo produces great flavour. But I would say its not aimed at very high powers. More of a mellow type of vape.


----------



## RIEFY (3/4/15)

lemo airflow is not even close to the goblin


----------



## Riddle (3/4/15)

I have owned both Lemo and Goblin. Between the 2 I rate the Goblin much higher. 
Airflow on the Goblin is much more than the Lemo. The flavour on the Goblin is good too. And personally I think the Goblin looks much nicer. 

It is not that difficult to build on or fill if you are used to dual coil builds.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/15)

I never really took to the Lemo... I do like the Goblin but I would wait for the Lemo 2 if I was you... it seems to be a real step in the right direction for RBA's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (4/4/15)

What @Rob Fisher said...and also the Goliath instead of the Goblin...seems to also be a bit of an upgrade for that one


----------



## RIEFY (4/4/15)

only problem with goliath its fugly as hell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/4/15)

RIEFY said:


> only problem with goliath its fugly as hell



As long as it is less fussy to build than the Goblin it can look like a ball of dung for all I care

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

